# lemonade stand ideas??



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Okay...this has NOTHING to do with Halloween, but I know you people are a hyper-creative..I could use your input.

So, my graphic skills are rusty and I need help. I'm designing a logo and sign for my daughter. She is 8, and plays violin...her teacher has suggested that she go to a summer music camp in two years. It's expensive (for us) so we were given a heads-up early so we can start to save up. Gracie wants to run a lemonade stand to help raise money for the camp. I want to market this right, and realize people are willing to not only buy a cup, but possibly even donate money if they know why she's selling. (There was a kid up the street who was selling lemonade and was doing magic tricks so he could save up for a trip to the local Six Flags..I donated $5 for a cup of lemonade & a magic trick!) I bought stiff plastic placemats with lemons & limes on them...very graphic-y and bold which I will use to be the base of the signs. I want a very clean, almost Scandinavian, all lowercase font...the only name I can think of is violemonade with the o in the vio being a brush stroke illustrated black and white violin that is a bit bigger than the typeface. Any other/better suggestions on the name? I'm trying to make the signs big simple & bold, but I don't think that name conveys what we are selling/doing. We may even be able to go to a few real events (street fairs, etc) so I'm trying to make this as "real business" as possible on a shoestring.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Sounds like a great start Deb. I'm trying to think of names but nothing comes to mind other than what you have.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is such a great idea, and it will teach your daughter such a good lesson. You are sure creative Debbie, and I like your idea and name. The only help I can suggest is mabye if you made it sort of like the whole "Feed the World" campaign. Like ending it in Aid, instead of Ade....I know that is not very helpful.....And I am such a dog lover.....you could have any kind of fundraiser about them, like a "Dog-Wash" instead of a car wash...and have something like 'Paws for the Cause' and have the sign with music notes displayed all over it. Very cool idea all together! Oh, you may also want to make brownies or treats to sell. I can give you my recipe for 'Krack Cookies' and the slogan on those suckers is, "No One Can Eat Just One" Seriously....that is why everyone calls them Krack Cookies....people LOVE them!!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

How about 
*LemonAid
*_"Sometimes Violins is the answer"_
Just a thought.


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

yea good idea be careful with laws they usually will fine you for doing that and the bbb will shut you down and fine you as well play some violin show off her skill and make the stand unique if they do magic make magic happen from the strings


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

dead hawk said:


> yea good idea be careful with laws they usually will fine you for doing that and the BBB will shut you down and fine you


I was going to say pretty much the same thing. Not to try to spoil the party, but check with your city and see if you will need some type of permit to sell lemonade (believe it or not). You read about this in the paper and on the news all the time about stands getting shut down, because of not having a permit.

Here's an idea though, you might try talking to some of the local businesses in your town and see if they would be willing to sponsor her for her trip. You might even suggest that different stores would sponsor her for a day. Each one taking a different day of camp. Talk up the camp and the benefits she would be getting from going. Tell them about her teacher and the school she attends, and that it has suggested by her teacher that she attend the summer music camp.

So good luck with your endeavor! :jol:


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh, I know I need a solicitor's permit. As for the food vendor's permit...not sure. I dont think the food police would throw the cuffs on an 8 year old. She's selling...I'm just the Creeper Protection.

And I"m currently drafting a sponsor-begging letter that she can leave with a potential vendor after giving her schpiel. I'm going to have her do that closer to camp time.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I was out yesterday and went to Loew's. They had a double pop-up with several families under it raising money for cancer, with a lemonade stand. My recommendations would be 1) keep the sign simple and only yellow, black, and white. Draw half a lemon and a full lemon, and label with very big letters - Lemonade. No need to be fancy! We know what a lemonade stand is. People will support it on the way into the store. 2) everyone working the stand wears yellow. No exceptions. That is what attracts people. 3) Use large foam cups and have trash nearby. Foam doesn't sweat. Any other wording should be on other small signs or shirts - "fundraising".


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

One more thing - a very big tip jar of ones on the table. It gives people the impression that everyone else is buying / donating, if it is not exactly true.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Great ideas! We already have the yellow aprons and beginnings of lemony signs...I like the tip jar idea..a passive hinthint....


----------



## bmaskmaker (May 6, 2010)

Good luck, and I love the idea of LemonAid ... with the tagline too. That's wonderful fontgeek! I don't drink lemonade, and I'd stop and donate just for the curiosity / creativity.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm hoping we can get into the Juneteenth celebration this weekend at the park..she'd make a lot of money...I need to call the organizers...its only a $30 fee to get in...I'm sure she'd make back triple that.

Good thing I bought all that Kool Aid & lemonade on clearance last week....


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

fontgeek said:


> How about
> *LemonAid
> *_"Sometimes Violins is the answer"_
> Just a thought.


I love it! There was a kid around here that put flyers in peoples doors saying he was having a garage sale to raise money for a school fund. If anyone wanted to donate items he would pick them up. And even it they didn't, at least they know when and where it was. I donated some things, as did most of the neighborhood, and bought a few things. He did have a refreshment stand going on there too. I heard he made a lot of money. Just another idea since you have two years to raise the money.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

OMG! The chairperson of a Juneteenth (commemorates the end of slavery) celebration in our local park said Gracie can sell her LemonAid there this weekend with NO entrance/vendor fee!! WHHOO-EEE!!!!Now I gotta scramble to pull this all together! Holy crow..I wonder how much she will make?? 

Should I put "Help send a child to violin camp" on the sign?? Or just let her explain it a million times?? What is the proper thing to do to present this? I dont want people to think we are raising money to send MANY kids to summer camp...just Gracie!! Any thoughts??

I would love to use the "Sometimes, violins is the answer" tag, but I live in a gang-plagued city...not sure if everyone would find it amusing or respectful. Any feedback on that??

AND A HUGE THANK YOU to fontgeek for helping me with this...my graphics skills are so rusty, I could never have done sign-age like it should be done!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ok..I went with: 
GRACE'S LEMONAID STAND
for violin camp


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

debbie5 said:


> OMG! The chairperson of a Juneteenth (commemorates the end of slavery) celebration in our local park said Gracie can sell her LemonAid there this weekend with NO entrance/vendor fee!! WHHOO-EEE!!!!Now I gotta scramble to pull this all together! Holy crow..I wonder how much she will make??
> 
> Should I put "Help send a child to violin camp" on the sign?? Or just let her explain it a million times?? What is the proper thing to do to present this? I dont want people to think we are raising money to send MANY kids to summer camp...just Gracie!! Any thoughts??
> 
> ...


After some 35 years plus in the retail business I can tell you that it won't make any difference how many signs you have people will still ask what your raising money for. So get ready to answer that question over and over again. Yes I would use the sign "Help send a kid to violin camp" that says it all.

Great job on getting to sell in this park without any fees to pay. I hope you sell out and have to get more! And as always, have fun!!!!! :jol:


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Okay debbie5 give us an update on how your LemonAid Stand went?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh geez..I never posted it here!! Yes, not many people read the sign, so I had Gracie act like a carnival barker ("Lemonade for violin camp!") as people went by...and it worked! She also played for about an hour total (til she said her arm was going to fall off). We were blessed to have a **perfect** day- 70 & low humidity, but a not too great booth site. Still, she made $65 for 5 hours work. We would have stayed longer but we were getting bored and pretty tired. Also, my teen loaded into the car the wrong folding chairs, so we had to perch on these tiny folding chairs from 1920, when people weighed about 90 pounds and had 8 inch wide rear ends...so we were all uncomfortable, seeing as we are.....uhh...PADDED there. 
Grace was VERY proud, and I loved how both the girls helped out....one scooped ice while the other put lemon slices in the glass, then Grace poured. Many people gave $3-$5 for a glass! Thanks for all the advice and a special thank you to fontgeek for the logo & design!! (kisskiss)

We will be doing more LemonAid stand over the summer, too.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

I think you should give free puppies and old people with each glass of lemonaid.


----------

